# mijn gentoo blijft hangen :S (pure-ftpd problemen)

## disturbed

yu!

ik heb juist een fresh installeke gedaan van gentoo op die celleron.

so far so good , alles is proper ingesteld.

nu moet het dienst doen als fileserver voor mijn mp3's en streaming audio server.

nu probeerde ik juist met pure-ftpd een bestandje van 700Meg te copieren op mijn reiserfs 10 gig schijf. ==> gentoo hangt ! 

2e keer en 3e keer net hetzelfde dus ik heb ff mijn schijfven naar ext3 geconverteerd dacht dat daar miss prob zat maar het blijft zich voordoen.

ik heb al emerge sync en emerge -u --deep world gedaan.

dit is de eerste linux naar mijn weten die crasht   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

edit: btw ik krijg constand sendmail : cannot open mail :25 heeft dit er iets mee te maken , meen dit ooit tegengekomen te zijn met een debian waar zijn netwerk niet in orde was...

greetz

Disturbed

----------

## elkan

klinkt meer als brak geheugen.. :/

Volgens mij kan je met de livecd ook memtest booten...

Doe dat eens (kan een hoop tijd in nemen, dus zet het maar aan voordat je naar school/werk/vrienden gaat..  :Razz:  )...

Dan weet je misschien waar het aan ligt...

Oh jah..sendmail is het probleem niet

----------

## disturbed

hoe boot ik memtest ?

grtz & thx !

----------

## elkan

Boot de live cd en bij de bootmenu kan je een option scherm krijgen.. (F2 dacht ik!)

Staat er allemaal bij.. Dus gewoon ff lezen..  :Very Happy: 

Daar staan de bootflags in die je kan gebruiken...

Een daarvan zal wel memtest86 zijn ofzo..

Suc6,

Elkan

----------

## kamikaz3

je kan ook een iso downloaden vanaf www.memtest86.com

of emerge memtest86, en het laten lopen op een draaiend systeem, zo kan je wel niet alle geheugen testen

Afhankelijk van de snelheid van het systeem kan die memtest wel een tijdje duren

----------

## disturbed

seg euh das nou al 24 uur aant bollen , is da normaal ?

----------

## Stuartje

En gebeurt er effectief iets? Zie je verandering op het scherm.

Zoniet is er toch iets misgelopen vrees ik.

----------

## kamikaz3

dan zal het wel een goed geheugen latje zijn   :Cool: 

normaal krijg je een lijstje met adressen waar de fout gebeurd dacht ik, allé het is heel duidelijk als er een fout gebeurd

----------

## disturbed

0 errors ...

en 29 uur aant gaan...

leuk mijn geheugen ist ni , iemand eenig id wa het nog zou kunnen zijn ?

ik heb dit probleem niet met debian of freebsd

----------

## garo

memtest begint alle testen opnieuw als hij geen fouten vindt, dus eigenlijk duurt het eeuwig voor het klaar is.

----------

## disturbed

 *garo wrote:*   

> memtest begint alle testen opnieuw als hij geen fouten vindt, dus eigenlijk duurt het eeuwig voor het klaar is.

 

that explains a lot   :Laughing: 

nu heb ik ies geprobeerd om die files via SCP te sturen en das gn enkel probleem... begin te denke da het iets mee die pure-ftpd heeft te maken...

morgen der ies wu-ftpd of vsftpd op zetten (wat raden jullie aan ?) kijken wat dat doet

thx

----------

## Stuartje

wu-ftpd is absoluut niet aan te raden omdat er elke maand wel een nieuwe lek in ontdekt wordt.

Ik prefereer proftpd en pure-ftpd  :Smile: 

----------

## disturbed

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> wu-ftpd is absoluut niet aan te raden omdat er elke maand wel een nieuwe lek in ontdekt wordt.
> 
> Ik prefereer proftpd en pure-ftpd 

 

proftpd it will be  :Smile: 

----------

## disturbed

proftpd geinstalleerd.

ben mp3kes aant uppen.

nu 1 gig aan mp3's der door gesheest en hij valt weer stil

compleet frezen.

iemand nog id aan wat het kan liggen ?

grtz

edit:

opgelost... dma stond niet aan voor mijn schijven... op het engelse gedeelte van dit forum wisten ze mij da te zeggen. t macheerd nu

bedankt voor de hulp

----------

## wHAcKer

disturbed: ik heb een HEEL goed idee wat het zou kunnen zijn...

uwe hdparm is niet/niet correct ingesteld.

Had exact hetzelfde probleem met men server (NFS/FTP/GAME-server op athlon classic 700) na enkele bestanden stopte hij steeds met ftp'en. Ik DACHT dat ik hdparm had ingesteld via ssh, maar uiteindelijk bleek dat niet het geval, da stond nog steeds fout...)

tip: voor redelijk recente harde schijven/mobo's gebruik ik altijd:

hdparm -c3 -k1 -u1 -m16 -d1 -X69 /dev/hdx

try it and let me know  :Smile: 

ik stop het ook altijd in /etc/conf.d/local.start, maar het moet ook gaan in hdparm.conf of iets in die aard, dat ga ik nu bekijken...Last edited by wHAcKer on Mon Jun 02, 2003 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disturbed

WHAcKer : thx voor de info.

maar ik dacht dak hier had gezegt da mensen van het general forum het opgelost hadden...

vergeten dus :S t was mijnen dma da niet aanstond... vind het maar zenne  :Smile: 

thx en k zalt topic ineens sluiten

edit: ok ik mag da duidelijk ni...

----------

## wHAcKer

jeeeeeeej ik was just  :Smile: 

----------

## Matje

Er is een hdparm opstartscript. Configuratie via het bestand in /etc/conf.d

----------

## disturbed

mercikes nou hoe moet ik da juist aanpakken ?

t is nou het volgende :

 *Quote:*   

> # Copyright 2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hdparm/files/hdparm-conf.d,v 1.1 2$
> ...

 

----------

## Matje

Euh...

Je vult de opties in die je wilt ?  :Smile: 

Als je bijvoorbeeld -c3 -k1 -u1 -m16 -d1 -X69 wilt voor je eerste harde schijf vul je dat in bij disc0_args="-c3 -k1 -u1 -m16 -d1 -X69", voor je tweede harde schijf is dat disc1, enz... Kan nu niet checken maar als je ls -al /dev/hdx doet zie je naar welke disc hdx verwijst denk ik.

Vervolgens doe je rc-update add hdparm boot, dan wordt dat in het boot-level reeds uitgevoerd, snellere opstarttijd normaalgezien.

Ik heb trouwens gewoon -c1 -d1 als opties bij al mijn harde schijven. Niks speciaals.

----------

## disturbed

k heb ook nix speciaal nodig...

dus ik moet dan 

disc0_args="-c1 -d1"

disc1_args="-c1 -d1"

disc2_args="-c1 -d1"

disc3_args="-c1 -d1"

hebben in die file ?

(ja k hem 4 schijven in dien bak zitten  :Smile:  )

thx!

----------

## Matje

Ge kunt ook gewoon all_args="-c1 -d1" pakken  :Wink: 

----------

